# Ford 8N PTO problem



## kingjom

I posted this a few days ago in the wrong forum, so I am posting this again. 

I have a 1952 Ford 8N tractor. The PTO will not disengage. Does anyone have a suggestion as to what the problem could be and how to fix it? Can a clutch adjustment affect it?
thanks


----------



## Greginnd

When you say the PTO does not disengage, do you mean it stays engaged when you press the clutch pedal? I presume if you move the PTO lever forward it will disengage.

I think you may need to adjust the clutch. I found this thread talking about a similar problem:

http://www.tractorforum.com/f203/8n-clutch-problem-10428/


----------



## kingjom

The PTO lever will not move. It disengages when clutch is pressed in.


----------



## stephenscity

Does this help? Don't think there is a quick answer other than obvious something is broke.


----------



## kingjom

Does the bottom curved part of part 9 engage part 7?


----------



## Ken N Tx

kingjom said:


> Does the bottom curved part of part 9 engage part 7?


#9 operates #7 slides into place.


----------



## Fredneck

i've had this problem occasionally with my 2N.


----------



## ROYD

Heres a picture of one from a fresh teardown


----------



## Fredneck

i'm reluctant to tear mine apart over this, as it's an infrequent problem, and i've always been able to cure it by letting the clutch out momentarily in gear, thus bumping everything to a new position - similar to when a starter sticks on a flywheel (which of course requires physically moving the vehicle slightly with brute force). i won't swear to it (i'll have to pay more attention the next time it happens), but it might be that it happens to me when i stop on a slope.


----------



## Bikerider

stephenscity said:


> Does this help? Don't think there is a quick answer other than obvious something is broke.


I have a 9N and the PTO stopped working as I was mowing last week. I removed the side cover with the PTO lever and can move the shaft by hand. PTO still doesn't work. I know something is broke, just don't know what or where to look. My guess is it is something in the transmission. how do I get to this? Split the tractor/motor? Any Ideas?


----------



## J1mw

Hi, My 8n has a similar problem. It is stuck in the pto active mode. Opened the left side access and tried to move it by hand and with a lever. No joy. When the clutch is in, the pto stops.


----------



## J1mw

Any ideas on the fix? Is there anything in the access area that can bend? I would appreciate any ideas or suggestions to try. For now I got the pto cover on the shaft but that ain't no good.


----------



## J1mw

*PTO problem 8n*

Hello from Connecticut!

My '52 8n is overall in fair to good condition, only the PTO won't disengage. I opened the left side access and tried to move the rod and help it to go back to neutral, no joy.
Not wishing any bad thing on anyone else but I hope that someone has experience with this problem and will tell me what might help. 

I've got this all backwards, :dazed: Should have put this up first, instead posted to the end of someone else's thread.


----------



## pogobill

Is the shaft stuck or sticking? Is the internal lever (fork) still in tack? Bad time of the year to be doing a tear down.... unless you have a heat shop area. I'll see if I can find out some info from my manual and I'll post when I get a chance. In the mean time, leave the shaft cover on.


----------



## J1mw

Our weather has been a little tricky, warm for a few days and now back into the cooler.
So, it will be a while before I get really back into this PTO. But, I'm collecting all the advice and I'll be ready to try it when its above freezing again.


----------



## sixbales

Most likely, you have a twisted spline on your PTO shaft, which prevents your shifter sleeve from disengaging. 

Pulling the PTO shaft is not a difficult job. Either drain the fluid down so it doesn't leak out when pulling the PTO shaft, or put the nose of the tractor down a slope to lower the fluid level in the rear. Remove 4 bolts and slide it out. Shine a light up in the rear end so you can see what you have to do when re-installing. Tie the PTO shift lever in the engaged position before starting the job. 

The only other possibility I can see on the attached diagrams is a detent ball that may be rusted in place, preventing movement of the shifter.


----------



## J1mw

Hi Sixbales,
I had pulled the PTO shaft, but did not tie the lever in place first, nor did I inspect the spline for twisting. Incorrectly figured that if it slides out OK that it's good.

Thanks for the input, I'll try this again when the weather co-operates.


----------

